# List of local companies



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Anybody know where I can get a list of companies in my area without having to pay for it? What I need to know is the name, what type of company and the size. I don't have to know the address or email 'cos I can get that on internet. It's the kind of thing shinyandy might have known, but he's not been around just lately.


----------

